# Headhunter looking for arborists



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 14, 2005)

I have an association with a guy looking to place in 

Sales
Operations
Production

The jobs are with variouse large companies in large metro areas around the US, He has a lot of positions and not enough qualified candidates.

Drop me a line, via PM or email with contact info if you would like to talk to him.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 15, 2005)

I've allready passed a few names on, and it's only been a day.


----------



## DDM (Mar 16, 2005)

If it doesnt quit raining here I might need a job elsewhere.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2005)

If you have any palm skills, I'm sure Gig at DotPalm will talk to you. She told me that's the bulk of thier work.

Just bring the bucket down for a month or so...


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Come On Down The Weather Is Fine Sunny And 78 Degrees


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2005)

Can I come? I only need $300 a day righ now!


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 18, 2005)

I Have Been Thinking About That Rate For A Day Or Two. At First I Thought It Was Alot However, Depending What Is Put On The Ground In How Long,you Could Still Make It Profitable For A Company To Sub To You. For Instance How Long Would It Take You To Put A 70' Norfolk Island Pine On The Ground. The Tree Will Have To Be Roped Down As The Houses Are Tight Here For The Most Part.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 18, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> I Have Been Thinking About That Rate For A Day Or Two. At First I Thought It Was Alot However, Depending What Is Put On The Ground In How Long,you Could Still Make It Profitable For A Company To Sub To You. For Instance How Long Would It Take You To Put A 70' Norfolk Island Pine On The Ground. The Tree Will Have To Be Roped Down As The Houses Are Tight Here For The Most Part.



That would all depend on how fast the ground is, and the only NIP's we have here are in pots. They do seem to have a more open structure.

Send me an email or give me a call, I have a referance list, Sayman, Treeseer, Nick, Treegeek and a few others have seen me climb and rig.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 18, 2005)

What do you mean when you say how fast the ground is?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 21, 2005)

> What do you mean when you say how fast the ground is?



Often times i can get stuff down faster then the support staff can clear it away. I do my best not to burry people and sometimes end up waiting, or working smaller so as to not make them work harder then nessesary.

I just got a heads-up on my rates VS expences and did a search on cost, hotels in the keys are $185 on *hotwire* right now. That sorta breaks the bank!


----------

